# Food pictures



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

Ever notice those yummy food pictures on the top (  ^ there).. I mean I was just about drooling over Karaburun's bread pictures.. and I sure wish those pictures linked to the recipe to make.   They probably already do.. but, I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

oh man, now there is another one.. that looks SOOO good...   ardge's double chocolate mousse..   yummyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't have any food pictures. Maybe it depends on the kind of computer you use. I don't know. I want to see pictures though.


----------



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

you don't see the member photo pictures on the main page?   ut o   maybe I am going insane  LOL  

right now.. there is a huge plate of cookies


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

On the main page, yes. It looked like you meant on this page or on thread pages, as you have an arrow pointin up. Yep, I can see them there.


----------



## Debbie (Oct 1, 2006)

oh ya it does look like that huh?   well it was meant to point to the main page.. oooopsie  LOL


----------

